

How to transfer voicemail from the iphone to a computer - keltecp11
http://whyandroid.com/mobile-news/101-how-to-transfer-voicemail-from-the-iphone-to-a-computer.html

======
keltecp11
Is this the only way? Any Iphone App Developers want to expand on this?

